# Moving to Barcelona with young family - advice please!



## ellieancell2584 (Feb 21, 2018)

My husband has just received a job offer in Barcelona and we need to decide quickly whether we are going to take it. I have two young children, aged 1 and 4. I would like the eldest to be in an English speaking nursery/pre school this and next year. I have no idea where to start to be honest in terms of area. Could anyone spare some time to talk or give me advice?

many thanks, Eliz


----------



## jtuohy (Feb 21, 2018)

For a nice family environment I would look at Sarria, its close to the city, but still quiet.

We are staying near Bogatel which is a good safe area, 10 mins walk to the beach. Its a bit like East London, industrial chic and cool


----------

